# Fonction "caché de l'ipod"



## deadlocker (8 Mai 2002)

Non, je ne vais pas vous dire qu'il y a un jeu caché dans le ipod, ce serait absurde   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Mais Sur un son de Bon Jovi (It's my Life), je vais vous conter une petite anecdote:


Hmmm Hmmmm (je m'éclaircit la voix)

Alors que j'étais chez une copine et que j'essayais de dormi, je décidai d'aller dans une chambre à part, car le canapé était pourris! Premier passage, je réveille 3 personnes sur 5, en marchant sur les pieds   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , j'arrive, et soudain, une bonne idée, je prends l'iPod, sur la table, et j'enclenche le rétro éclairage (appui prolongé sur la touche menu), et  _Ohhhhhhhh !!_





 .Ce fut l'illumination, je pus marché sans écrasé le moindre pied, dans me cogner contre les portes (ni les murs, bien que je n'étais pas net)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Voilà, bonne nuits les enfants....._


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2002)

Alors là... la lampe de poche iPod, y'a pas à dire, c'est top!

En plus c'est complètempent raccord avec l'Imac luxo lampe de bureau!


----------



## deadlocker (8 Mai 2002)

C'est clair, je vois bien le iCam avec Flash multcouleur, en boite de nuit, des fois que les lasers soient en pannes


----------



## Number One (8 Mai 2002)

http://www.macosx.be/article.php3?id_article=7 

Voilà ce qu'il te faut


----------



## iXel (8 Mai 2002)

le mot est dans la marque de l'objet lol


----------

